# BFD + Audyssey = Problems?



## ghause (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, I thought I had it all figured out, then I kept reading the BFD guide. 

It sounds like I need to set the input level to the BFD, then tune the sub, then set the right levels using the amp's volume control. 

If I'm using Audyssey to calibrate my system, this is not going to work because it is going to want to set the input levels. 

Is there a workaround for this while maintaing seperates or am I heading for plate amp town?


----------



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

the only thing to go around it are to turn the subwoofer to off and do the setup whit out the subwoofer and then do the setup on the subwoofer manual.
And Audysesy sucks


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

For me I love Audyssey for speaker distance and levels not so much for eq. I let my little onkyo 606 do its auto setup. Then I go set the eq setting to manual and tweak anything I need for my fronts/surrounds, leave the sub with 0s and tweak the eq as needed in my amp.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dgilme said:


> For me I love Audyssey for speaker distance and levels not so much for eq. I let my little onkyo 606 do its auto setup. Then I go set the eq setting to manual and tweak anything I need for my fronts/surrounds, leave the sub with 0s and tweak the eq as needed in my amp.


Right. There should be no need to do both EQs although I would opt for the Audyssey and not the BFD.


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Right. There should be no need to do both EQs although I would opt for the Audyssey and not the BFD.


Depends on the audyssey. My onkyo 606 only has 4 set eq points and no setting for Q. The bfd is much more flexible than that.


----------



## ghause (Aug 26, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Right. There should be no need to do both EQs although I would opt for the Audyssey and not the BFD.


I'm only considering the BFD for its high pass filter.

I'm using the basic Audyssey MultiEq in a Marantz AV8003 pre/pro. 

If I want to go Pre -> EP2500 -> passive sub, what should I do for a high pass filter?


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

BFD has it's lowest high pass filter at 30hz I believe which is for home theater. 

You'll want something like a clean box or other eq with lower high pass than the bfd can offer. If you already have a bfd, add a samson s-convert http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...#features?AID=10661106&PID=3136390&BI=3136390 or a art cleanbox to function as a high pass. 

In that case you'd go something like Pre -> Samson -> BFD -> EP2500 -> sub I believe.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dgilme said:


> Depends on the audyssey. My onkyo 606 only has 4 set eq points and no setting for Q. The bfd is much more flexible than that.


Ah. Yes, you have only Audyssey 2EQ which does nothing for the LFE/sub channel. The BFD would nicely complement it. My opinion stands for the regular MultEQ XT implementations.

Kal


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ghause said:


> I'm only considering the BFD for its high pass filter.
> 
> I'm using the basic Audyssey MultiEq in a Marantz AV8003 pre/pro.
> 
> If I want to go Pre -> EP2500 -> passive sub, what should I do for a high pass filter?


High pass for the sub? I guess you have to use the BFD or some other filter. I would use a simple Marchand or other opamp based filter but since you have the BFD, it will do. OTOH, I would use the MultEQ XT for the EQ and limit the cascading of EQs.

Kal


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Ah. Yes, you have only Audyssey 2EQ which does nothing for the LFE/sub channel. The BFD would nicely complement it. My opinion stands for the regular MultEQ XT implementations.
> 
> Kal


2Eq does do some sub/lfe but not nearly as flexible as the bfd would be.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dgilme said:


> 2Eq does do some sub/lfe but not nearly as flexible as the bfd would be.


Nope. Nada. See here: http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multEQ_products.html

"2EQ measures 3 room positions, uses a basic resolution filter for the satellites and does not apply a filter to the subwoofers."

Kal


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

dgilme said:


> For me I love Audyssey for speaker distance and levels not so much for eq. I let my little onkyo 606 do its auto setup. Then I go set the eq setting to manual and tweak anything I need for my fronts/surrounds, leave the sub with 0s and tweak the eq as needed in my amp.


Have you ever gone back and played a test tone of your crossover frequency (80hz?) and checked to see that your subwoofer distance needed to be readjusted due to an equalizer induced phase shift?

Just wondering if the filters or the slope of the BFD was enough to shift the phase in your system.


----------

